# Anno 2070 - kann mich mit Mitspielern nicht verbinden



## Ion (7. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusammen

Heute hatten ich und zwei Kumpel von mir mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde Anno 2070. Also installiert, Spiel eingerichtet, beide eingeladen und auf Spiel starten geklickt. Was passiert? Die Verbindung ist bei beiden fehlgeschlagen. Auch wenn einer der beiden hostet, macht es keinen Unterschied.
Wir haben dann über eine Stunde versucht, verschiedene Ports im Router und in der Windows-Firewall zu öffnen (darunter auch "der" Port 3074 für Anno), was aber keinen Erfolg brachte. Ich verstehe echt nicht wo das Problem liegt, habt ihr vllt. einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

Schau mal nach, welche Version du und deine Freunde habt -- zu sehen an der Anno6.exe Datei.
Es gibt inzwischen Unterschiede bei der Steam Version und der Königs Edition und der normalen Edition.
Ubi Soft hat das leider nie gefixt.

Hatte ich auch mit einem Bekannten gehabt. Wir haben dann unsere Anno6.exe Version angeglichen und dann lief es.


----------



## gruenerkokiri (8. Oktober 2017)

Ist eine virtuelle Maschine installiert? Wir hatten damals massive Probleme mit der Verbindung und es hatte sich am Ende nach langer Suche herausgestellt, dass es die Netzwerkkonfiguration bzw. die Adaptereinstellung der VM war.
(Also das Spiel selbst lief nicht in der VM)

Gesendet von meinem MIX mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (8. Oktober 2017)

Vm meines Wissens nach keine. 
Aber das mit der Version klingt interessant, denn in der Tat nutze ich die Uplay Variante, während die anderen beiden es über Steam gekauft haben. Welche .exe sollen wir denn angleichen? Meine zu denen oder denen ihre in mein Spielordner?


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2017)

Um die Sache abzuschließen:
Das war die Lösung. Danke!



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, welche Version du und deine Freunde habt -- zu sehen an der Anno6.exe Datei.
> Es gibt inzwischen Unterschiede bei der Steam Version und der Königs Edition und der normalen Edition.
> Ubi Soft hat das leider nie gefixt.
> 
> Hatte ich auch mit einem Bekannten gehabt. Wir haben dann unsere Anno6.exe Version angeglichen und dann lief es.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Vm meines Wissens nach keine.
> Aber das mit der Version klingt interessant, denn in der Tat nutze ich die Uplay Variante, während die anderen beiden es über Steam gekauft haben. Welche .exe sollen wir denn angleichen? Meine zu denen oder denen ihre in mein Spielordner?



Ich glaube, das ist egal. Alle müssen nur die gleiche Versionsnummer haben.
Aber super, dass es nun bei euch geht. Freut mich.


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2017)

Aber mal ehrlich 
Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass ein Publisher/Entwickler seine Spiele auf jeder Plattform, auf der er sein Spiel anbietet, auch aktuell hält.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich
> Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass ein Publisher/Entwickler seine Spiele auf jeder Plattform, auf der er sein Spiel anbietet, auch aktuell hält.



Ubi Soft eben. 
Es gibt drei Versionen. 1x die von Steam. Dann die Köngs Edition von Uplay und die Complete Edition.
Alle haben unterschiedliche Versionsnummern in de Exe Datei.
Wieso die unterschiedlich ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ist exakt das gleiche.
Aber die Nummer muss eben gleich sein bei allen spielenden Parteien.
Ärgerlich ist aus meiner Sicht, dass Ubi Soft das weiß, aber nie einen abschließenden Patch gebracht hat, der die Versionsnummer vereinheitlicht.
Der Dumme ist der User, der mit seinem Kumpel spielen will.

Hatte ich damals gemerkt als ich die beiden Koop Missionen von 2070 spielen wollte -- hatte ich zuvor nie. Also das mit dem Öl und das andere.
Hatte dazu einen Bekannten angehauen, der das Spiel auch hat und dann haben wir einen Termin vereinbart.
Aber das Spiel lief nicht. Er hat die Steam Version und ich die Königs Edition.
Irgendwann haben wir dann gemerkt, dass es unterschiedliche Exe Versionen sind. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, ob ich seine Exe Version genommen habe oder er meine. Aber nur die Exe Datei entsprechend tauschen reicht schon und dann lief das.

Tja -- Ubi Soft eben.


----------

